# Some pics of my Osaka discus tank



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wanted to share some pics of my planted Osaka juvie discus tank.

Pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

NIce looking set up, looks really clean. And beautiful fish as well. You have any full tank shots?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*full tank shots of Osaka*

sorry, target - don't have any full shots at the moment - but I will take some soon & post. It's just the modest Osaka 155 ( 41 gal.)
Some of the pics were taken prior to my doing a major overhaul, changing from choc. brown gravel substrate, to white silica pool filter sand. I have since sold a few fish & downsized, as my juvies are growing out.
Have kept the blues, melons, & red spot green discus.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*Osaka full tank shot*

target -
here's the link for a full tank shot: see -"all albums" - "Osaka full tank shot"

Pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

After reading Summit's great tip yesterday on Petcetera stores clearing out their Fluval Osaka tanks, today I bought the last remaining Osaka 260 (70 gal.) that their Coquitlam store had. While I was there, 2 other people came into the store wanting the same tank. Sure glad I got it ! - @ 60% off, or $399. it was below their cost. So now I'll switch my discus into the "larger quarters" set-up, when I get around to it - give them a little more breathing room & add some schooling 'dithers'. Don't know if I'll keep the original 155 or not. We'll see how my wife feels about it.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean tank = happy fish...thanks for share!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Those are some really nice colors!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Eternity
I like them too - especially the Cobalt Blues, whose coloring changes dramatically depending on their position in the tank & how they're turned into or out of the lighting.
Some people think they're Diamond Blues when they first see them, dependant on the light.
Got them from Mike Tung @ Fantasy Aquatic (bca sponsor) where they look a little washed out in his bare-bottom tanks - but he has healthy, good-looking fish @ very reasonable prices.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome looking tank. I am trying to convince our director at work to let me set up a 230 but I might be late in getting that deal if he approves. Your fish will love having more room to swim.

What are you thinking of getting for dither fish?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*dithers*

Don't know yet. I'll definitely have some Corys, SAE's, & Amano shrimp for groundskeepers.
For schooling fish, I like Rummy-Noses & Cardinals, but I'll give some thought to a number of other Tetras - I have Silvertips now & they look cool. Maybe Lemons, Glow-Lites, H.& T. Lites, or Serpaes.
A reasonable-sized school of harlequin rasboras will be up there on my list.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles has some nice Loreto tetras and blue tetras which may also fit the bill.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Picture 9 was my favourite, that's a really bright fish, wow!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

*Dither fish*

2wheelssx2:
Who is Charles ? I'd like to have a look at his Loreto & Blue tetras.
Thanx


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Charles Lam. Canadian Aquatics. Great fish and great guy.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aquatics-36/current-stock-list-52/index11.html


----------

